# Aer Lingus upgrade to business class



## RichInSpirit (2 May 2018)

I got an email from Aer Lingus inviting me to upgrade to business class on an upcoming flight. 

*"Simply make us an offer to upgrade you on your transatlantic flight."*

I was wondering how much to offer ?


----------



## RichInSpirit (2 May 2018)

Update!
I was going to offer €10 but the minimum I could offer was €400


----------



## dub_nerd (2 May 2018)

I was gonna say ... last couple of times I did this the minimum was €350. I did get it at that price once and reckon it's worth it.


----------



## Palerider (2 May 2018)

I've been up the front of the bus and it is great if travelling alone, if with your significant other then I would say pass... in my opinion as AL don't especially shine in this area, not worth the money, first class in other carriers maybe.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (3 May 2018)

We got it for €400 per person per leg; I’ve also travelled legitimately (not paid for by me).

In my view, it’s worth that; it’s a solid business class service delivered with a smile.


----------



## dub_nerd (3 May 2018)

One slight pain is that the extra free luggage allowance is useless if you have other legs on which you are not doing biz class. The allowance only applies to the specific upgraded legs.


----------



## Waver (3 May 2018)

Particularly worthwhile travelling home from the US for a decent sleep on an overnight flight.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 May 2018)

There is a little dial which tells you how strong your bid is.

I travelled to Washington in January and bid €560 and got it.  It was my first time flying business, and  I was a bit disappointed. While it was nice to lie back, it was a lunchtime flight, so I was not going to sleep for very long.  I did not avail of the free drink, but others did.  The food was better, but not amazing by any stretch. I skipped the last meal as it was mid afternoon American time.  

The odd thing was that the storage was worse because all the space is taken up by the reclining seat.

I was at the window seat, so I had to disturb the guy on the aisle seat to get out. Not usually a problem, but it was when he was lying flat out with the blanket over him fast asleep. 

I flew back from New York at 10 pm.  I would have made better use of the fully reclining seats,  so I bid something like $700 for it but did not get it. 

Brendan


----------



## LS400 (3 May 2018)

It must be just me, but unless I could put the extra cost down to business expense, I could not justify paying €400/500 for a nice smile free drinks and extra leg room. I have never flown business or first class so dont know what Im missing, but I do know I work too hard for my dosh, to be flitting it away on such things


----------



## Deiseblue (3 May 2018)

Only flew first class once from Paris to Dublin.
1990 after Ireland were knocked out of the World Cup by Italy , not a flight to be had from anywhere in Italy & as the three of us traveling had to be back at work we were left with no alternative but Paris.
What made it worthwhile was that the only other passengers in first class were the Dubliners , the late Eamonn Campbell who guessed from our dress that we were on our way back from Italy & by our demeanor that we were somewhat unused to first class travel took us under his wing - I’ve never drank so many snipes of champagne in so little time & am unlikely to do so again .
So yes I’d heartily recommend it .


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 May 2018)

LS400 said:


> extra leg room.



Hi LS

It's more than that.  There is more space all round. Wider seats and 100% reclining if you want to sleep.

It would be definitely worth it on a night time flight. 

Brendan


----------



## Ceist Beag (3 May 2018)

I'm with LS400. For €400/500 for a good night kip I think I would want to be staying in the Shelbourne in one of their suites with all the perks that entails. €400/500 for a bit more space all round and a better chance to sleep certainly would not be my idea of worth it but then, like LS400 I've never been in first class before and probably never will if this is the kind of money it requires.


----------



## Blackrock1 (3 May 2018)

it certainly takes the stress out of flying its a much 'nicer' experience. i travel to asia a bit for work and for long flights its worth it, anything under 6 hours i wouldnt bother personally.


----------



## LS400 (3 May 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> It's more than that. There is more space all round. Wider seats and 100% reclining if you want to sleep.



I dont doubt that, I've never had the experience of occupying a seat by turning left inside an aircraft, I've certainly walked through this section and see the luxury, but, I, like most of the contributors on here, fight tooth and nail to save money where possible, on the likes of car insurance etc etc, but the same dont see anything wrong with splashing out hundreds of euro on this perk.  

Myself and the wife traveled to New York last year, no way could I justify upgrading and spending best part of a Thousand Euro to get there or back.

Its not that Im a miser with money, but I would certainly have better use of those extra funds.


----------



## RichInSpirit (3 May 2018)

€400 extra for each leg of the journey is more than each leg of the journey in steerage class.
I had 4 centre aisle seats to myself last year on the return journey and you could sleep relatively comfortably if you wanted to.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 May 2018)

RichInSpirit said:


> €400 extra for each leg of the journey is more than each leg of the journey in steerage class.



Interesting idea. Book two seats per person in economy  

Brendan


----------



## newirishman (4 May 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Interesting idea. Book two seats per person in economy
> 
> Brendan



Which would be quite a waste of money I guess as you won’t be “entitled” to two seats or double portions.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (4 May 2018)

It depends how you value certain things; when travelling long-haul, I consider a business class fare an investment in my enjoyment of the time that I spend at the destination.

Having ponied up for business class to Oceania a few times and travelled steerage, the difference is huge in terms of how you feel over subsequent days and how much more enjoyment you can get out of it.


----------



## Purple (17 May 2018)

I flew London to Huston with BA a few times a year a few years back.  I opted for the world traveler upgrade which gives nicer seats and more leg room. After a few flights I got enough points to upgrade to business class on the way out. They then needed my seat so upgraded me to first class (proper first class, not Aer Lingus business class dressed up as first class). It was amazing but  at around £3000 each way there's no way I'd ever pay for it, even if it was through work.


----------



## Leper (18 May 2018)

Here I am on this forum regularly defending Public Servants and their wages, pensions and holidays. And whom am I defending against? - People who pay €400 for an upgrade on a one way flight through Aer Lingus, BA and anybody else who is prepared to pamper their luxurious travel wants. I am on a hiding to nothing, perhaps the Public Servant gets defended and what a victory? - The guys I defend the PS against are on flights paying an extra €400 for more space for their tired feet, "free" whiskey and metal cutlery instead of plastic who inform me that we have had too much for too long. And the rest of us are made feel somewhat guilty looking for something that was stolen to be refunded to us. Something wrong somewhere!


----------



## Leo (18 May 2018)

Leper said:


> And whom am I defending against?



So no public servant has ever flown business class paid for by the state or out of their own pocket? I think we all know that's a long way from the truth.

Regardless, people who work hard for a living are entitled to spend some of that income on a perk such as this now and again, including public servants. Them doing so has no bearing whatsoever on the other issues you mention, or it being right and proper for us all to demand efficiency from that public service.


----------



## Blackrock1 (18 May 2018)

Leo said:


> So no public servant has ever flown business class paid for by the state or out of their own pocket? I think we all know that's a long way from the truth.
> 
> Regardless, people who work hard for a living are entitled to spend some of that income on a perk such as this now and again, including public servants. Them doing so has no bearing whatsoever on the other issues you mention, or it being right and proper for us all to demand efficiency from that public service.



well said, also what was stolen from public servants?


----------



## Sunny (18 May 2018)

Leo said:


> So no public servant has ever flown business class paid for by the state or out of their own pocket? I think we all know that's a long way from the truth.
> 
> Regardless, people who work hard for a living are entitled to spend some of that income on a perk such as this now and again, including public servants. Them doing so has no bearing whatsoever on the other issues you mention, or it being right and proper for us all to demand efficiency from that public service.



Indeed. Last time I flew business class to the States, I was sitting behind a certain notorious 'Public Servent' and his wife who retired on a six figure pension.....

My sister who is a teacher is driving a 2018 BMW that I can only dream of...

My sister in law who is a nurse is off to Asia for two weeks next month.....

My next door neighbour who is a civil servant is sitting in the pub every Friday evening at 4pm enjoying the benefits of 'flexi time'

I am disgusted at each and every one of them for how they spend their money......


----------



## Leper (19 May 2018)

1. I have no problem with anybody travelling business class provided they pay the entire fare. I have a problem if it is claimed as a tax avoidance item by anybody.
2. Public Servants in the line of duty should not be allowed to travel business class and have their extra fare taken up by the Irish taxpayer.
3. Sunny's teaching sister is entitled to drive any vehicle she wishes provided she paid for it.
4. Sunny's nurse sister-in-law is entitled to have her holiday anywhere provided she paid for it.
5. I don't know Sunny's next door neighbour. If he has worked up his/her time she is entitled to visit any pub provided he/she paid for the drink. Flexi Time was mainly introduced to get people to work earlier/later helping to alleviate  rush-hour traffic.
6. Sunny's point of being "disgusted at each and every one of them for how they spend their money . . ." I have no opinion here, he is entitled to be disgusted if he so wishes.
7. Blackrock's point re what was stolen from Public Servants indicates that he has not been reading my posts or current issues re pay etc in the newspapers. For the record Public Servants/Civil Servants suffered huge loss of basic pay as a result of the last recession. Some had days holidays subtracted for their entitlement. Sick Leave entitlements were halved. Overtime was reduced. Unpaid longer working week was introduced. Pension payments were reduced. Do you want me to go on?

Please note the Public Servants I refer to in my defending posts are those at the lower end of pay. Apologies for not being more clear.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (19 May 2018)

Leper said:


> Public Servants in the line of duty should not be allowed to travel business class and have their extra fare taken up by the Irish taxpayer



On its own, the above point illustrates that you have no idea what you’re talking about.

The point of Business Class for business purposes is to enable the individual to function at a high level when he/she arrives.

I have no issue whatsoever with a public servant flying Business Class to (say) San Francisco. It enables him/her to arrive relatively fresh and to hit the ground running in terms of serving us to the best of his/her ability.

I would venture that the value of the work that the public servant is doing at his/her final destination is typically high relative to the cost of the flight. For example, if a Departmental Secretary is meeting Tim Cook tomorrow in Silicon Valley to discuss ways in which to rescue the ill-fated Apple data centre in Athenry, should we send him/her in Economy so he/she arrives like a zombie, or should we ensure that he/she has a flat-bed in Business Class so he/she can operate at close to 100%?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 May 2018)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I would venture that the value of the work that the public servant is doing at his/her final destination is typically high relative to the cost of the flight. For example, if a Departmental Secretary is meeting Tim Cook tomorrow in Silicon Valley to discuss ways in which to rescue the ill-fated Apple data centre in Athenry, should we send him/her in Economy so he arrives like a zombie, or should we ensure that he/she has a flat-bed in Business Class so he can operate at close to 100%?



That is really the point. 

Business class is not just about having metal knives instead of plastic knives.  It is not just about alcohol. 

It's about not being squeezed in a tight seat for a long journey. 

I wouldn't object to Business Class for senior public servants for long-haul flights.  I would object to them though for trips to the UK or Brussels - if there is a business class on those flights anymore.

Brendan


----------



## Gordon Gekko (19 May 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> That is really the point.
> 
> Business class is not just about having metal knives instead of plastic knives.  It is not just about alcohol.
> 
> ...



Most companies that I’ve ever been involved with have had some form of flight duration threshold, inside of which nobody is allowed to fly Business Class. The lack of Business Class within Europe makes that something of a moot point, but 6/7 hours has been the typical threshold (thus making it okay for, say, New York, but not okay for, say, Moscow).

I would have no issue with the same rules applying for public servants.


----------



## arbitron (19 May 2018)

As a public servant I wouldn't begrudge anyone paying for an upgrade. I don't see how it has anything to do with public service pay? People are entitled to spend their money on travel comforts whether they are princes or paupers. I also suspect that the people who pay exorbitant prices for premium seats are somewhat subsidising my cheap economy ticket...

I've never bought a business/first class ticket but I was upgraded once by chance and twice using miles. It is definitely worth it if you are on an important business trip as you can get a lot of work done and still be rested on arrival.


----------



## Sunny (21 May 2018)

Leper said:


> Here I am on this forum regularly defending Public Servants and their wages, pensions and holidays. And whom am I defending against? - *People who pay €400 for an upgrade on a one way flight through Aer Lingus, BA and anybody else who is prepared to pamper their luxurious travel wants*. I am on a hiding to nothing, perhaps the Public Servant gets defended and what a victory? - *The guys I defend the PS against are on flights paying an extra €400 for more space for their tired feet, "free" whiskey and metal cutlery instead of plastic who inform me that we have had too much for too long*. And the rest of us are made feel somewhat guilty looking for something that was stolen to be refunded to us. Something wrong somewhere!





Leper said:


> 1. I have no problem with anybody travelling business class provided they pay the entire fare. I have a problem if it is claimed as a tax avoidance item by anybody.
> 2. Public Servants in the line of duty should not be allowed to travel business class and have their extra fare taken up by the Irish taxpayer.
> 3. Sunny's teaching sister is entitled to drive any vehicle she wishes provided she paid for it.
> 4. Sunny's nurse sister-in-law is entitled to have her holiday anywhere provided she paid for it.
> ...



Certainly sounds like you have an issue with people deciding to pay for business class if they so choose and can afford it. If they want to pay for it themselves, who are you to judge by comparing them to low paid public sector workers? All public/private sector workers should be allowed travel business on long flights paid for by the company/State. It's not a big deal. And if someone wants to pay for it themselves then fair play to them. Just like fair play to sister for driving around in the 2018 BMW. Or should I start a thread saying I am sick and tired of these overpaid underworked teachers going on about how hard life is when driving around in a 2018 BMW..In the private sector, blah blah blah.......


----------



## tallpaul (21 May 2018)

So an interesting discussion on the pros and cons of paying for an upgrade for a business class flight on Aer Lingus ends up (yet again) on a debate on the public v private sector!! Way to derail a good thread Leper...


----------



## Leo (21 May 2018)

Leper said:


> 7. Blackrock's point re what was stolen from Public Servants indicates that he has not been reading my posts or current issues re pay etc in the newspapers. For the record Public Servants/Civil Servants suffered huge loss of basic pay as a result of the last recession. Some had days holidays subtracted for their entitlement. Sick Leave entitlements were halved. Overtime was reduced. Unpaid longer working week was introduced. Pension payments were reduced. Do you want me to go on?



No, all that is completely off-topic and of no relevance here whatsoever.


----------



## Leper (21 May 2018)

Leo said:


> No, all that is completely off-topic and of no relevance here whatsoever.



Agreed. I was only answering a question asked by Blackrock1.


----------



## Leo (21 May 2018)

Leper said:


> Agreed. I was only answering a question asked by Blackrock1.



You brought it up in the first place!


----------



## Purple (6 Jun 2018)

Leo said:


> You brought it up in the first place!


I think he was replying to me.


Leper said:


> Here I am on this forum regularly defending Public Servants and their wages, pensions and holidays. And whom am I defending against? - People who pay €400 for an upgrade on a one way flight through Aer Lingus, BA and anybody else who is prepared to pamper their luxurious travel wants.


The upgrade costs £200 for world traveler and we only got it on the way over, not on the way back. We flew out Sunday to minimise the lost working days and had meetings in the following morning. Therefore arriving fresh was important. The return flight arrives in Dublin at around 9 in the morning so we were back in work by Thursday at 10.30 having spend two and a half working days there. 
That was repeated two to three times a year. At that stage I was also taking 60-80 work related flights a year within Europe. Most of them out and back the same day. They were always economy class. I kept the cost down that way. I'm not sure how any legitimate business costs constitute tax avoidance, even if they include business class flights.


----------

